# The house market in Spain - Anything to add?



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

This is a link to a map that shows house prices according to region and even post code.
The opening paragraph reads
*Precio medio del m2 por provincia*

Busca tu código postal. Consulta los precios medios por metro cuadrado calculados a partir de las últimas tasaciones realizadas por la tasadora *Tasamadrid* a lo largo del mes de *junio*. Los precios corresponden únicamente a vivienda usada (con más de dos años de antigüedad).


*Average price per squared metre by province*
Look for your postcode. Consult the average prices per squared metre calculated from the latest valuations made by the suveyors *Tasamadrid* over the month of June. The prices only correspond to a used dwelling that is over 2 years old
Click on the area you are interested in and the house price for new and not new houses per square metre, according to tow and postcode will appear.

Precio medio por provincia | elmundo.es

As many others have pointed out on many occasions, it looks like the best thing to do in Spain at the moment, due to its failing economy and falling house prices, is to rent, not buy. I'm just posting this as general info so people know what's happening out there.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Here's a link to a graph that shows you the path house prices have taken over recent months/ years. You can see Spain in general and you can change it to show a region or even a town in Spain
Evolución del precio de la vivienda en España


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

And one last post. An article in English about buying property here

Spain Magazine - The UK's best guide to living in Spain - Clarity under the hammer


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Here's a link to a graph that shows you the path house prices have taken over recent months/ years. You can see Spain in general and you can change it to show a region or even a town in Spain
> Evolución del precio de la vivienda en España


Here's something similar but for rental prices. 

fotocasa.es: informe del precio medio de la vivienda en España y su evolución.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Here's something similar but for rental prices.
> 
> fotocasa.es: informe del precio medio de la vivienda en España y su evolución.


Is that your cat?


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> This is a link to a map that shows house prices according to region and even post code.
> The opening paragraph reads
> *Precio medio del m2 por provincia*
> 
> ...


That actually doubles the price we have been told we can get for our house. Maybe we should put the house on the market and quote this.


----------



## neddie (Jun 11, 2012)

Solwriter said:


> That actually doubles the price we have been told we can get for our house. Maybe we should put the house on the market and quote this.


I see that the first article talks "valuations' whereas in your case you are looking at "market price".........two different things!


----------



## neddie (Jun 11, 2012)

......Some very useful links for a person like me who is researching the market. I understand that this is a difficult question to answer but do those of you who are resident in Spain think that the housing market has some way to fall......i am primarily interested in Andalucia.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

neddie said:


> ......Some very useful links for a person like me who is researching the market. I understand that this is a difficult question to answer but do those of you who are resident in Spain think that the housing market has some way to fall......i am primarily interested in Andalucia.


If the graphs and information here are anything to go by the prices are still set to fall, but by how much who knows?
The general advice is not to buy now. Now you have the advantage of renting at very good price while you throughly research the area you want to live in, and the type of house you want to buy at your leisure. 
If the market recovers somewhat before you buy, so what? You'll still be getting a good price.


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> This is a link to a map that shows house prices according to region and even post code.
> The opening paragraph reads
> *Precio medio del m2 por provincia*
> 
> ...


I wonder how accurate the stats are. I guess it gives an idea, but there must plenty of local variations.
One thing I did spot on a site a while back. They were listing the M2 but including the whole plot also! Not a problem if it's a bigger plot as it stands out. But if it's a small plot and they do that it can make the property look at a glance better value for money!
Another thing is many agents in Spain don't list the room sizes. When I've asked for details on one property there was a big difference in the M2 stated when I worked it out. Like a big sized room missing sort of mistake!
Of course this can be an honest mistake but I know someone who did by a place that did actually end up with a room smaller that was stated by the agent.
So you've been warned, take your tape measure when you go property viewing


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Here's a link to a graph that shows you the path house prices have taken over recent months/ years. You can see Spain in general and you can change it to show a region or even a town in Spain
> Evolución del precio de la vivienda en España


What that chart clearly shows if you set it for 2 and 3 years back this year has had a faster decline apparently.
-28.52% from a high in July 2007 to today for Spain as a whole.

So what's happened to the idea of Spanish banks being made to revalue their assets!
Will this not happen now they're getting bailout wonga?
If this does happen, will it have a big affect on prices, and a quick drop! Or not?

My situation is I think I might have found a place I really want.
How the heck do you avoid negative equity if you buy now unless you can get a really good discount! Of course does that really matter if you can afford it and have found the house of your dreams!
Unfortunately I need the discount lol


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Muddy said:


> I wonder how accurate the stats are. I guess it gives an idea, but there must plenty of local variations.
> One thing I did spot on a site a while back. They were listing the M2 but including the whole plot also! Not a problem if it's a bigger plot as it stands out. But if it's a small plot and they do that it can make the property look at a glance better value for money!
> Another thing is many agents in Spain don't list the room sizes. When I've asked for details on one property there was a big difference in the M2 stated when I worked it out. Like a big sized room missing sort of mistake!
> Of course this can be an honest mistake but I know someone who did by a place that did actually end up with a room smaller that was stated by the agent.
> So you've been warned, take your tape measure when you go property viewing


If you're buying a flat some of the communal area (landing, stairs and entrance way) is included in the M2 that are calculated.


----------



## neddie (Jun 11, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> If you're buying a flat some of the communal area (landing, stairs and entrance way) is included in the M2 that are calculated.


....what about roof patios and garages.......are they included ??


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

neddie said:


> ....what about roof patios and garages.......are they included ??


Possibly...


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

neddie said:


> ....what about roof patios and garages.......are they included ??


I was told that the garage wasn't included for the last 2 places I was asking about but best to ask in each case maybe.


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> If you're buying a flat some of the communal area (landing, stairs and entrance way) is included in the M2 that are calculated.


Didn't know that. Looking for a house but handy to know just in case I end up renting for a while.


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

I just found this and thought it would be something useful to compare prices and percentage changes.
I checked one regions % drop and it didn't match exactly, was about 5k out so we might need to get a few more examples to see where the average is for a more accurate picture! Of course these are only averages and some properties will always buck the trend!
http://news.kyero.com/2012/07/02/kyero-q2-2012-house-price-index-released/


----------

